# Dimensions of Trigano Tribute 550



## 105109 (Jun 11, 2007)

Hello,

can anyone help please. We need to have a garage built to hold our Trigano Tribute 550 instead of it being outside. The dimensions of
the leaflet produced shows a width with wing mirrors folded. 
Also the height, could someone please give me the overall dimensions
with wing mirrors extended and does the height include the bars,
roof light etc. 

No point in a garage door the van won't go into. We don't get the van
until beginning of July so can't measure it ourselves.

We were going to get a storage shed anyway as our present garage is packed out, now new van won't fit into present garage so looks like we can use it as a shed!!

Thanks.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

www.tcmotorhomes.com/tribute/tribute_ this should supply your specifications


----------



## 105109 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Tribute Dimensions*

Thank you Grumpyman for your reply.

I do have the brochure with the dimensions and wished to check them.

I telephoned Tribute this morning - they told me to measure the van as they only give the dimension with the wing mirrors folded in.

Also, regarding the height, I was told that the height differs depending on whether it is empty of full. They may have taken the dimensions when it was full of petrol and water.

We have now decided to go with a 10 foot by 10 foot door. It will surely go through that.

Thanks,
jacobite


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Jacobite
Sorry for late response-just got back.
The mirrors are big and I reckon you can add about 12-13inches each side to the van width, so your 10ft door should be adequate.
As for height, I reckon my van would go into a 10ft hole with the top box on, so you should be safe again.
If you need more accurate figures post again and I will measure more carefully
HTH


----------

